# Vinyl V photoshoot



## vikvilotijevic (Apr 17, 2012)

and there's more on my blogspot:

&#8220;Vinyl V&#8221; photoshoot « Viktor Vilotijevic


----------



## fokker (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty homoerotic, well executed though.


----------



## vikvilotijevic (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank u


----------



## ambaker (Apr 28, 2012)

The fourth one is my favorite.  The lighting and processing are excellent!


----------

